# C&C generäle (Stunde Null): E10 Luftangriff



## -FA- (16. März 2010)

*C&C generäle (Stunde Null): E10 Luftangriff*

ich hab da mal eine ertwas ausergewähnliche frage: ich hab mein C&C noch auf einer anderen partition drauf, um da mit Mods zu zocken.

Die WA hat ja die E10 Thunderbirs Flugzeuge für den E10 Luftangriff. Weiß jemand ob es einen Mod dafür gibt die E10 Flugzeuge auf dem normalen Flugfeld einzufügen, damit man die da bauen kann? weil die sind einfach der hammer. 

dann noch so ein wunsch bei Alarmstufe Rot 3: da gib es ja diesen Shogun henker von den japanern, (dieses übergroße Männchen da, das alles platt macht) soviel ich weiß kann man das ja nicht im einzelspieler modus sowie auch nicht im LAN anfordern. gibts da auch nen mod um das teil anzufordern?

weil dann könnte man mal schnell gesagt ordentlich wüten.


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2010)

*AW: C&C generäle (Stunde Null): E10 Luftangriff*

zu zero hour

Das sind keine E-10 auch wenns da steht. Das sind A10 Thunderbolt II (W-Rider genannt)
CnC Headquarters: Alles über Command & Conquer! Generals , Renegade , RA2, Tiberium Wars ...

CnC Headquarters: Alles über Command & Conquer! Generals , Renegade , RA2, Tiberium Wars ...

Da gibts alles zu C&C


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. März 2010)

*AW: C&C generäle (Stunde Null): E10 Luftangriff*

Ich denke mal, dass man solche Sachen aus Balancing Gründen nicht immer bauen kann.  Ansonsten wäre es ja öde, wenn man einfach den Gegner so oft mit A10 bombadiert, bis er weg is. Ich finde die gewöhnlichen Aurorabomber schon etwas imba...


----------



## kress (17. März 2010)

*AW: C&C generäle (Stunde Null): E10 Luftangriff*

Naja, die Aurora-Bomber holst du schon vom Himmel, wenn sie auf dem Rückflug sind, mit Gatlings wohl nicht so das Problem. Als Luftwaffengeneral sind die lustig, wenn sie von keinen Raketen mehr getroffen werden können.


----------



## -FA- (21. März 2010)

*AW: C&C generäle (Stunde Null): E10 Luftangriff*

Zum Shogun hneker: RA3 MOD SDK - Kampagneneinheiten einbauen - Figh7Club Foren für Online Spiele, eSport, Lan Party und Real Life

Wenn mir das jemand erläutern wurde könnte es doch hinhauen.


----------

